# Tora Bora



## Johnny5968 (Feb 12, 2017)

Tora Bora at harvest 

View attachment 2017-02-12 09.53.36.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

oooh I love the coloring on this nice bud.. beautiful.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 19, 2017)

:ciao:


very nice


tcabs


----------



## Johnny5968 (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks good, smells good , taste really good! But in the end its all about the buzz, which this doesn't have alot of! What a shame!


----------

